# Suse 10.2 - AltGr funktioniert nicht



## deadline (8. Februar 2007)

Hi,
ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Tastatur. Die Zeichen, die über AltGr geschrieben sind funktionieren nicht mehr (komischerweise, nachdem ich Gnome deinstalliert habe). Im Web hab ich schon gesucht, aber das is alles wie Chinesisch für mich. 
Wenn ihr irgendwelche Auszüge aus diversen Dateien braucht, sagt es mir, weil ich im moment keine Ahnung hab, was nützlich sein kann.
PS: ich kenn mich noch nicht so mit Linux aus.

mfg
chris

Etz bin ich schon total verkalkt... die wichtigsten sachen hab ich ja vergessen *g*
Os: SuSE Linux 10.2
X-Server: X11
Desktop: Kde


----------



## blade runner (26. Februar 2007)

Mir geht es genau so, bin auch Anfänger und fand Gnome auch nicht so dolle. Habe mir es aber trotzdem wieder draufgemacht.... und schwups nun habe ich wieder ein @-Zeichen.

Ist zwar nicht wirklich sauber gelöst, aber Festplattenspeicher ist voll billig und @´s sind voll wichtig. 


Jetzt weiss ich was mit 'never touch a running system' gemeint ist.


----------

